# Ratatouille Display at Epcot



## caspertodd (Apr 19, 2008)

Shot this with my little point n' shoot...


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 23, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 23, 2008)

The globe thing looks amazing! So many shades of colour, and the different lighting on different parts of it makes for a visual treat.


----------



## matt-l (Apr 27, 2008)

i remember the Epcott ball..i was there in like...2001 or 2002. lol


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Apr 27, 2008)

Love this picture! The globe looks so cool.


----------

